# this kershaw



## antec20 (Nov 6, 2008)

hi there. just recently got this kershaw:

http://www.agrussell.com/product.asp?pn=KEhhh1475hhhGMST&bhcd2=1226027321


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks nice! How does it feel?


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 7, 2008)

Keep a close eye on it to make sure it's not falling apart on you...I've seen too many Kershaw's self-destruct to ever be comfortable carrying or recommending one.  The only exceptions to this are the metal-handled, frame-lock models (e.g. Leek, Chive, Scallion).


----------



## antec20 (Nov 11, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Looks nice! How does it feel?



feels nice. fits nice in the hands. feels sturdy.


----------



## antec20 (Nov 11, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> Keep a close eye on it to make sure it's not falling apart on you...I've seen too many Kershaw's self-destruct to ever be comfortable carrying or recommending one.  The only exceptions to this are the metal-handled, frame-lock models (e.g. Leek, Chive, Scallion).



it's a metal handled frame lock model. just with the extra gripping side.


----------



## sjansen (Nov 12, 2008)

The blade lock is made of plastic and will break on the chive and scallion. You can't carry the knife after that because of the easy open feature. Looks like yours is the one I used last year to gut a deer. It's nice and sharp.


----------



## antec20 (Nov 12, 2008)

sjansen said:


> The blade lock is made of plastic and will break on the chive and scallion. You can't carry the knife after that because of the easy open feature. Looks like yours is the one I used last year to gut a deer. It's nice and sharp.



 the blade lock is part of the metal frame on this one.


----------



## sjansen (Nov 16, 2008)

I just guted another one with the same knife and it worked great the second year too.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 21, 2008)

antec20 said:


> the blade lock is part of the metal frame on this one.


 
I may be wrong but I think he's referring to the "safety," not the main lock.


----------

